# A Natural for my Daughter



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

This is a natural I made recently for my daughter. She's been asking me to make her one for a while so I made one for her birthday. It's a bit big for her (she's only six years of age) but she'll grow in to it. The fork was from a beech tree. I sprayed with green spray-paint and then a few layers of gold glitter spray paint on top of that. So far we've only shot balls made out of rolled up aluminum foil but it seems to shoot really well.


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

That is a very cool looking clean design. Nicely done, your little girl must have been thrilled.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice little natural, and glad to see you have put a safety strap on it, she will love it, and its nice to see the young carrying on the sport, jeff


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

JeffsTackleBox said:


> That is a very cool looking clean design. Nicely done, your little girl must have been thrilled.


I think she would have been more thrilled if it had been pink but I'm one of those that believes we must resist the tyranny of that creepy colour by utilizing the spectrum!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice slingshot and I love that finish.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish I was your daughter That's something my 6yo would love[sub]of in pink as well







[/sub]
[sub]
[/sub]
[sub]
[/sub]
[sub]
[/sub]
[sub]
[/sub]
[sub]LGD[/sub]


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

**** i want it


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

**** = damm


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good. My wife would love it. She's a fan of green and glitter. Especially glitter.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nicely done


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Lovely! Made my daughter a beauty of a natural last week and we took it out for a long shoot yesterday and it works fab







She's going to paint it in rainbow colours...her idea...sweet! Love to hear of these family shoots


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed. It came out very clean looking. I bet she loves it.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cool, and if Daddy made it, it's that much better! Have fun while you can with them.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a nice looking little natural, she will be well pleased with it.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

missed this... its very nice


----------

